# Flats vs Clickies



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo Mädels, ich bräuchte mal euren Rat....

Wie manche von euch wissen, bin ich immer mit Clickies unterwegs. Das hat für mich bisher alles in allem gepasst, weil ich selber rauftrete, was ich runterfahre, und auch nicht wirklich technisch fahren (meist bis S2). Mein Schrauber (selbst ein sehr guter Fahrer) plädiert übrigens heftigst für Clickies, auch für technische Abfahrten, hatte mir einen Wechsel auf Flats mal ausgeredet.

Nun war ich kürzlich in Finale, da kam der Gedanke an Flats wieder auf, weil ich nicht mehr alles selbst hochgetrampelt bin, außerdem manchmal einfach einen Tick zu lange gebraucht habe, um beim Aufsteigen in meine Clickies zu kommen (lästig). Und vielleicht fällt Versetzen mit Flats ja leichter??? Nun habe ich jedenfalls am WE einen Fahrtechnikkkurs gebucht und erfahre gerade, dass bei dem Level (und von diesem Kursleiter) Clickies ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht sind.

Frage an euch: Macht es Sinn für den Kurs so kurzfristig noch zu wechseln? Oder brauche ich Zeit, um mich an Flats zu gewöhnen, könnte den Kurs also gar nicht richtig ausnützen, weil ich erstmal mit der Umgewöhnung beschäftigt wäre? Und wenn es Sinn macht, bis zum WE noch zu wechseln: Welche Flats, welche Schuhe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Eigentlich passt mir so ein übereilter Wechsel ja gar nicht. Hatte beschlossen, an diesem Rad noch Clickies zu fahren (es hat eine AM-Ausstattung, die zu meinen Touren auch passt) und in einiger Zeit mal ein weiteres Rad für technischere Strecken anzuschaffen, mit mehr Federweg, etwas anderer Geo und Flats...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## KarinS (14. Juni 2018)

ich finde jeder soll damit fahren, mit dem er sich am wohlsten fühlt! Ich persönlich würde keine Clicks mehr fahren wollen, aber ich kenne auch einige die keine Flats fahren wollen würden... und der Kursleiter sollte das (finde ich) den Teilnehmern überlassen. Hast Du da einen speziellen Kurs (wie z.B. Bunny Hop) gebucht weil das anscheinend Voraussetzung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2018)

Ist kein spezieller Bunny Hop-Kurs. Aber fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik, da wird der Bunny Hop (hoffentlich) eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Juni 2018)

Ich würd mir dann eher Gedanken machen, ob der Kursleiter der richtige ist.
Nach meinem Verständnis sollen Kurse vor allen Dingen Sicherheit aufbauen, das klappt aber nicht wirklich, wenn hopplahopp mal eben ein entscheidender Teil des Setups geändert werden soll, ohne dass das explizit Teil des Kurses ist.

Klar, Flats sind besser für den Anfang, etc, blabla, ich fahr sie auch, aber letztendlich ist es deine Entscheidung,

Hast du konkret mit dem Kursleiter darüber gesprochen, oder kam das um drei Ecken? Bei "ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht" würde ich erwarten, dass es irgendwo prominent in der Kursbeschreibung drinsteht.


----------



## KarinS (14. Juni 2018)

sehe ich genauso wie @linfer... hab auch gestern eine Teilnehmerinfo bekommen, da steht folgendes in der Ausschreibung

Bike-Schuhe — für Clickies oder Flatpedals (mit was du am Besten zurechtkommst)

Aber ich vermute, ich weiß bei welchem Veranstalter Du den Kurs gebucht hast ;-) wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schicken. Und wie vorher geschrieben, ist es doch ein entscheidender Teil des Setups der geändert wird....


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Also ich weiß nicht...bei Bremsspur, bei dem @WarriorPrincess und ich schon einige Kurse mitgemacht haben (http://www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de/produkt/fahrtechnikcamp-spitzkehren/ wird unser nächster), schreiben sie auf der Seite bei jedem Kurs eindeutig, dass Flats zur Ausrüstung gehören sollen und man sie ggf. leihen kann.

Ich kann da auch die Kursleiter voll verstehen. Schließlich sollen neue Dinge erlernt und bewusst an Grenzen gegangen werden. Da sind meines Erachtens Clicks nicht dienlich. Auch einen BH richtig zu üben, macht mit Clicks meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn. Man muss auch mal schnell nach hinten absteigen können, das Rad mit richtiger Technik hochziehen können, ohne das man die Clicks als Hilfe her nimmt.
Wenn sich jetzt die Kursteilnehmer bei solchen Aktionen verletzten, nur weil sie bei unbekannten Bewegungen nicht rechtzeitig ausklicken konnten oder sich die Technik falsch aneignen, haben die Trainer den schwarzen Peter. Hier also den Kursleiter in Frage zu stellen, halte ich nicht für angebracht.

Wenn man sich die Anforderungen bei der Buchung angesehen hätte, dann wäre das jetzt wohl auch keine kurzfristige Hopplahopp-Aktion 

Falls du mit Clicks teilnehmen willst, würde ich zumindest vorher fragen, ob das in Ordnung ist. Einfach so ohne Flats zu erscheinen und den Kursleiter evtl. in eine blöde Situation zu bringen, halte ich für falsch.

/edit: "Im Fahrtechnikseminar üben wir mit Flatpedals und Schuhen mit flacher Sohle da so, auch bei langsamen Übungen, jederzeit sicher abgestiegen werden kann und die Übungen sauber erlernt werden." ...so stand es bei uns dann bei der Kursbestätigung mit drin.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn man sich die Anforderungen bei der Buchung angesehen hätte, dann wäre das jetzt wohl auch keine kurzfristige Hopplahopp-Aktion 


Die Unterstellung kann ich klar zurückweisen, in der Ausschreibung stand nichts. Es kam gestern (=3 Tage vor Kurs) eine Mail des Kursleiters. Bis Sonntag könnte ich jetzt natürlich noch umrüsten - aber ob das sinnvoll ist?


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo/wie/welchen Kurs du gebucht hast. Normal sollte das jedenfalls in der Beschreibung mit enthalten sein, so dass man sich auch darauf vorbereiten kann bzw. man weiß, was man bucht.
Wenn es jetzt wirklich so kurzfristig nur in einer E-Mail erwähnt worden ist, dann frag einfach nach, wie zwingend es sein muss?

Abgesehen davon würde ich persönlich nie einen Kurs mit Clicks machen wollen, auch wenn ich sonst mit den Dingern fahren würde. Man hat sich normalerweise auf genügend andere Sachen zu konzentrieren und nicht, wie komm ich am schnellsten vom Rad. Der Kopf ist da sehr schnell voll mit zig anderen Sachen 

Aber wie geschrieben, frag nach, ob es von deren Seite geduldet wird. Notfalls fragen, ob du dann von der Kursteilnahme zurück treten kannst, wenn du nicht auf Flats umsteigen willst.


----------



## missfranzi (14. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich kann da auch die Kursleiter voll verstehen. Schließlich sollen neue Dinge erlernt und bewusst an Grenzen gegangen werden. Da sind meines Erachtens Clicks nicht dienlich.


... Da kann ich @scratch_a nur zustimmen und muss auch den Rest nicht wiederholen.

Zu meiner Erfahrung - ich habe während eines FT-Camps direkt gewechselt, das war nicht speziell Fortgeschritten, aber auch kein Anfängerkurs - wir haben viel auf Trail FT gemacht und waren auch auf dem Platz. Der Veranstalter hatte Pedale und Schuhe (und Schoner) dabei, und dann habe ich nach dem ersten nachmittag umgeschraubt und seither fahre ich Flats beim MTBiken ( kann sein dass ich noch ein paar Tage dazwischen hatte, bis ich meine eigenen Schuhe und Pedale geliefert bekommen hab ;-)
Für mich war die Umstellung so spontan überhaupt kein Problem, im Gegenteil, ich war positiv überrascht... Höchstens beim Trail bergauf fahren bin ich gefühlt eher mal nicht wo rauf/rüber gekommen, aber das war für den Kurs egal. Was ich Dir aber auf jeden Fal empfehlen würde sind Schienbeinschoner! Denn damit brauchst du dann keine Angst vor den Pedalen haben - das könnte wiederum könnte Dich nämlich schon vom Wesentlichen ablenken.

LG, Franzi


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mir da keinen Kopf machen. War vor kurzem auch bei einem Kurs, zu dem ausdrücklich Flats empfohlen wurden - spielte keine Rolle. Ich musste mir ein-zwei Sprüche zu meinen Klickis anhören, aber im Endeffekt habe ich genau so viel (wenig) gelernt wie alle anderen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht als Entscheidungshilfe: Ne Bekannte (eine unserer Guidinen beim letzten LO-Treffen) war bisher nur mit Clickies unterwegs, wollte für den Vinschgau aber Flatpedals ausprobieren. Ich hatte ihr welche von meinen Ersatzpedalen geliehen, sie kam in den Wochen vorm Urlaub nicht dazu, das mal auf Hometrails zu testen und ist als ersteFahrt mit uns gleich mal den Sunny Benny (Easy) und danach den 4-gewinnt-13 mitgefahren und sagte, sie hatte gar keine Probleme mit der Umstellung, im Gegenteil fühlte sich sogar sofort beim zweiten Trail sicherer und ist Stellen einfach mal gefahren, weil sie wusste, dass sie auch mal schnell nen Fuß runternehmen konnte.
Ich denke mal die Umstellung von Klickies auf Flats ist weniger schwer, als andersrum.
Die entsprechende Körperspannung, um auch beim rauftreten mit den Schuhe "ziehen" zu können, ist vielleicht nicht sofort da, aber beim Technikkurs geht's vermute ich auch sehr viel um's bergab... Und wenn man dem Trainer dann den Hinweis gibt "Bin vorher/sonst nur Clickies gefahren", dann sollte er da auch Tipps geben können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2018)

Danke euch schon mal. Habe dem Kursleiter mittlerweile eine Mail geschickt und ihm die Sachlage dargelegt. Mal sehen, was er sagt..


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da keinen Kopf machen. War vor kurzem auch bei einem Kurs, zu dem ausdrücklich Flats empfohlen wurden - spielte keine Rolle. Ich musste mir ein-zwei Sprüche zu meinen Klickis anhören, aber im Endeffekt habe ich genau so viel (wenig) gelernt wie alle anderen.



Sorry, aber du kennst weder den Kurs, die Kursteilnehmer noch den Kursleiter, oder?
Nur weil es bei deinem besuchten Kurs kein Problem war heißt das nicht, dass es nie ein Problem sein kann. Vielleicht ist ja deine Fahrtechnik schon so gut, dass es dir selber egal ist, wie fest du mit dem Rad verbunden bist oder der Kurs ging an deinen Bedürfnissen vorbei, so dass du nie in kritische Situationen kamst.

Aber generell jemanden zu empfehlen, "sich keinen Kopf zu machen" ist sehr egoistisch, wenn auch in der heutigen Gesellschaft leider weit verbreitet. Bei uns heißt das "Scheiß da nix, dann fehlt dir nix"...und wenn was schief geht, dann richten es bestimmt andere


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Welche Flats, welche Schuhe würdet ihr mir empfehlen


Unbedingt gleich fiveten nehmen und keine Turnschuhe oder Wanderschuhe. Dann ist die Umstellung ganz schnell da!


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Unbedingt gleich fiveten nehmen und keine Turnschuhe oder Wanderschuhe. Dann ist die Umstellung ganz schnell da!



Würde das nicht auf FiveTen beschränken sondern generell Schuhe mit einer Stealth Sohle empfehlen. Gibt es z.B. auch von Adidas (für Leute mir eher schmalem Fuß).

Und ganz wichtig, wie auch schon geschrieben wurde: Schienbeinschoner!


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Stealth Sohle


Ok


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du kennst weder den Kurs, die Kursteilnehmer noch den Kursleiter, oder?
> Nur weil es bei deinem besuchten Kurs kein Problem war heißt das nicht, dass es nie ein Problem sein kann. Vielleicht ist ja deine Fahrtechnik schon so gut, dass es dir selber egal ist, wie fest du mit dem Rad verbunden bist oder der Kurs ging an deinen Bedürfnissen vorbei, so dass du nie in kritische Situationen kamst.
> 
> Aber generell jemanden zu empfehlen, "sich keinen Kopf zu machen" ist sehr egoistisch, wenn auch in der heutigen Gesellschaft leider weit verbreitet. Bei uns heißt das "Scheiß da nix, dann fehlt dir nix"...und wenn was schief geht, dann richten es bestimmt andere


Nein, es ist mir nicht egal wie fest ich mit dem Rad verbunden bin. Ich habe vielmehr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit Klicks sicherer fahre als mit Flats. Man gewöhnt sich Microbewegungen an, bspw um über Wurzeln zu lupfen oder das Hinterrad anzuziehen, etc. Das sind Bewegungsabläufe die man unbewusst durchführt. Steige ich auf Flats um, brauche ich eine geraume Zeit und einige Schreckmomente um mir das wieder abzugewöhnen. So wie ich die Threaderstellerin verstanden habe, geht es ihr vermutlich ähnlich, weil immer mit Klicks gefahren. Daher mein Tipp sich nicht verrückt zu machen und so zu fahren wie man sich sicher fühlt und es kennt. Zu Egoismus und unserer Gesellschaft sehe ich jetzt keine Verbindung. Die Entscheidung bleibt ihr überlassen und eventuelle Konsequenzen hat sie selbst zu tragen. So ist das nunmal. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Das mit der Gewöhnung usw. will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Ob es der richtigen Technik dienlich ist, steht eh auf einem anderen Blatt (mit der richtigen Technik lässt sich das Rad auch ohne Clicks hochziehen).

Mir ging es eher darum, wenn ein Kursleiter bestimmte Voraussetzungen angibt, dann haben die sich meist was dabei gedacht. 
Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass ein Trainer warum auch immer (gibt ja paar Gründe, warum viele Anbieter auf Flats setzen), die Teilnahme nur mit Flats zulässt. Wenn jetzt zu diesem Kurs jemand mit Clicks daherkommt, muss er entweder der Person den Kurs verweigern oder erst Pedale umschrauben und hoffen, dass er passende Schuhe dabei hat. Selbst wenn der Trainer es notgedrungen akzeptiert, könnte seine Laune erst mal etwas gedämpft sein und etwas verhalten reagieren. So eine Situation ist für den Trainer und den Teilnehmern nicht prickelnd. Deshalb kann man ja zumindest vorher mal anfragen, wie es ohne Flats ist.

Die Verbindung zum Egoismus sehe ich also insofern, dass man seine eigenen Bedürfnisse immer voran stellt bzw. als selbstverständlich ansieht und daran haben sich alle anderen ohne Nachfrage zu richten, ob es den Kursleiter passt oder nicht. Kunde ist ja König und kann machen was er will 

In diesem Fall könnte sommerfrische zumindest argumentieren, dass sie auf diese kurze Zeit keine Flats und entsprechende Schuhe bekommen hat. Kann also sein, dass der Kursanbieter wirklich nicht viel Wert auf Flats legt, sonst hätte er es viel eher Kund getan. Aber eine kurze Nachfrage zeigt zumindest, dass man sich damit auseinander gesetzt hat und nicht den Trainer vor den Kopf stoßen will


----------



## spider1750 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre auch mit Clickies, aber halt nur das was ich mir zutraue. Habe doch etwas Angst, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig raus komme, was aber doch bei einer blöden Situation sehr gut geklappt hat. Mein Bruder fährt nur mit Clickies und würde nie ohne fahren und heizt da durch die Trails durch wo ich auf jeden Fall absteige und das nicht nur wegen den Clickies;-)
Ich kann den Kursleiter verstehen. Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied ob ich 10m vor der Ampel aus den Clickies ausklicke oder ob ich abrupt stehen bleibe bzw. zur Seite rutsche und das Pedal auch noch in einer blöden Stellung ist und dann schnell ausklicken muß. Wer vielleicht vorher nur so Waldwege gefahren ist und jetzt an einen technischen Kurs teilnimmt, hat vielleicht Probleme damit. Vielleicht sind schon genug Kursteilnehmer einfach mit ihrem Bike umgekippt, weil sie nicht aus den Clickies gekommen sind oder dadurch Angst haben Sachen im Kurs mitzumachen bzw. zu üben. 
Wobei es ja da auch Unterschiede bei den Clickies gibt, welche die eher hakelig sind und andere mit gut definierten Auslösepunkt. Das gibt dann auch Sicherheit, wenn ich weiß dass sie gut ausklicken. Aber letztendlich machst du ja eine Drehbewegung um aus den Clickies rauszukommen. Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen, dass in so einer Paniksituation Kursteilnehmer versuchen den Fuß nach oben zu ziehen und dann Panik bekommen, weil sie nicht raus kommen und somit nicht schnell genug den Fuß auf den Boden bekommen sondern sie komplett mit dem Bike auf dem Boden landen ;-)

Was ich halt blöd finde, dass du dir jetzt so kurzfristig welche beschaffen sollst. Wenn du eh vor hast welche zu kaufen ist das ja ok, dann kannst du dir paar gute und auch teurere holen, wobei es auch schwer ist in der kürze der Zeit die Wunschpedale zu bekommen. Aber einfach nur für den Kurs welche zu kaufen und danach wieder abzuschrauben ist schon blöd. 
Außerdem sind die Schuhe dafür auch nicht unwichtig. Bringt ja nichts dass du mit normalen Turnschuhen kommst und dann laufend von deinen neuen Flats abrutschst und du dir die Pedale in die Wade haust. 

Wenn du sicher mit deinen Clickies bist und noch nie Probleme hattest in bremslichen Situationen aus den Clickies rauszukommen und sie dich auch nicht einschränken neues mit dem Bike in dem Kurs zu probieren würde ich sie nicht wechseln und das auch vorab den Kursleiter mitteilen (auch dass du in der Kürze keine Flats und Schuhe besorgen kannst). Schließlich würdest du ja auch nach den Kurs wieder mit Clickies fahren und dann ist es doch besser auch die Dinge im Kurs mit Clickies zu erlernen, damit du dich mit dem Erlernten sicher fühlst. 

Wenn du aber doch Flats für den Kurs montierst denke ich nicht, dass du Probleme damit hast. Eher würden die Probleme vielleicht da sein, wenn du von Flats auf Clickies umsteigst, weil du erstmal diese Drehbewegung zum Ausklicken intus haben mußt. 

Aber im Prinzip ist das alles einen Glaubensfrage ob Clickie oder Flat. Ist wie beim Auto mit manuellen Schalten oder Automatik und ich glaube das möchtest du dir auch nicht vorschreiben lassen, was du nutzen sollst, wenn du mit deiner gewählte Variante für dich am besten zu recht kommst und für dich am effektivsten ist. Und dann willst auch damit üben und nicht für ein Training umsteigen müssen.
Ist so als wenn der Kursleiter sagt, bitte alle nur mit 29 Zoll Rädern kommen. Dann bringt dir das auch nichts, wenn du normal nur mit 26 Zoll unterwegs bist. Das Erlernte muß auf das passen wie du in der Regel auch rum fährst nur so bekommst du Sicherheit beim biken mit DEINEN Equipment und nicht in dem was gerne ein anderer an deinen Bike haben möchte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juni 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Unbedingt gleich fiveten nehmen und keine Turnschuhe oder Wanderschuhe. Dann ist die Umstellung ganz schnell da!


Der begriff turnschuhe ist etwas zu unspezifisch. Ich habe vor einigen wochen meine alten adidas marathon im keller gefunden und spaßeshalber mal ausprobiert. Ich war begeistert von diesen leichten schuhen mit halbsteifer *gummisohle*, die grip auf pedal und trail satt vermittelt. Meine bewährten specialized haben seitdem erst einmal pause.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2018)

Und jetzt probier dann mal 5.10 oder Adidas Terrex 
Es hat seinen berechtigten Grund, warum sehr viele damit rumfahren.


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Mädels (und Mitleser) 

erstmal vielen Dank allen für die Tipps! Habe den Fred aufmerksam verfolgt ... und mir so manchen Hinweis für später notiert 

Gefahren bin ich den Kurs mit Clickies - der Kursleiter schrieb auf meine Nachfrage, Flats seien eine "Empfehlung", die Entscheidung liege aber bei mir... Ich bin dann beim Gewohnten geblieben, vor allem auch, weil ich nicht "Irgendwas" auf die Schnelle kaufen wollte.

Es war dann kein Problem. Trails und Übungen waren deutlich diesseits meiner Gruselschwelle (was nicht heißt, dass ich die Übungen alle konnte ). Die im Fred immer wieder geäußerte Sorge "nicht rechtzeitig aus den Clickies zu kommen" war aber kein Thema. ABER: Beim Versetzen-Üben rutschte ich immer mal wieder aus den Clickies raus (einmal knallten sie mir sogar blöd ans Bein), was daran lag, dass ich nicht (nur) die Hüfte bewege, sondern den Fuß gleich mit ... Da muss ich sehen, ob ich das demnächst besser hinkriege...

Wie auch immer: Flats möchte ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. Ein Grund: Eine der Guides fuhr zufällig mit meinen Wanderschuhen!!!!!! Das war für mich DIE Entdeckung. Da ich häufig mein Rad schiebe oder trage oder Bike&Hike-Touren machen, suche ich schon lange nach einer besseren Schuh-Lösung: Bis jetzt mussten entweder Trailrunning-Schuhe (bei eher leichtem Gelände) oder meine Wanderschuhe (es sind vergleichweise leichte Zustiegsschuhe) in den Rucksack. Wenn ich mit diesen Zustiegsschuhen aber auch radeln kann auf Flats, wäre das natürlich viiiieeeel praktischer.

Ansonsten war der Kurs klasse. Viel wurde angeboten in kurzer Zeit, üben und vertiefen muss ich das natürlich alleine. Eine "Erleuchtung" gab´s, eine ganz unerwartete Entdeckung: Ich will künftig häufiger "Luft unter den Reifen"


----------

